

Show HN: DailyFact – Learn one new thing everyday - Agrosis
http://thedailyfact.org/

======
punteney
Although today's fact of "Birds' knees actually bend backwards" is incorrect.
Birds' knees bend they same way as our knees. What we think of as a bird's
knee is actually more like their ankle.

[http://skeletaldrawing.blogspot.com/2011/09/um-hey-
scientifi...](http://skeletaldrawing.blogspot.com/2011/09/um-hey-scientific-
american-bird-knees.html)

------
tomardern
I launched a similar project a couple of years a go - www.factoclock.com, it's
a new fact every minute.

~~~
LVB
Nice. BTW, there is a curious variance between the analog and digital clocks.
Sometime they're in lockstep, sometimes they're 0.5s apart, and this can
change just by switching tabs.

------
csandreasen
So, what with me being the crazy guy who browses with Javascript disabled, why
does this page load two scripts from fb.me (Facebook) just to display two
lines of centered text? There is no graceful degradation - without Javascript
enabled, all I see is the text at the top and bottom.

------
callmeed
This is pretty cool.

BTW, if you need help with iOS I think this would make a great "notification
only" app. I just launched [http://playondeck.com/](http://playondeck.com/)
and could easily fork the code for this.

~~~
Agrosis
Oh yeah I'll surely look into this! Thanks!

------
justinnoel
It's fun. Although, one fact doesn't make me all too happy. I ended up looking
somewhere else to get some more fun facts.

How about giving access to yesterday's fact? :)

~~~
Agrosis
Yeah, I think yesterday's fact would be a good idea. I don't want this to be a
fact-streaming site though, just get it and get out. :)

------
mholt
Cool. But I would really like at least one citation for every fact...

------
conradk
That's fun. Would have loved to be able to get email notification when the
"one thing from that day" is available. Just a suggestion :-)

~~~
Agrosis
Yeah, that's a good idea. I'll get on it! :D

------
nacs
Similar site: [http://instanerd.me/](http://instanerd.me/)

(no affiliation)

------
dtlyst
imho, you can use a nice and related background picture.. (check "dream afar")

------
dtlyst
imho, you can place a "share" button with #TodayILearned hashtag..

